
Atom text editor 1.8.0 released - alanfranzoni
https://github.com/atom/atom/releases/tag/v1.8.0
======
ferdythebull
I am an early adopter of Atom, but it sucks at displaying really large files.
It crashes often when I look at a client's html page I've pulled down. Sublime
Text handles these pages no problem.

I still choose to use Atom, just because otherwise I like it so much.

